# Thoughts on Kaiser?



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Michelle and I were discussing Kaiser this weekend and wanted to get some opinions on his structure. This is just for educational purposes since Kaiser is a rescue but I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on him.

I apologize if the pictures aren't exactly what they are supposed to be. I've never tried to stack a dog before. Kaiser is approximately 1.5 yrs old, 24" tall and 68lbs. 

I appreciate any he is handsome comments but am really looking for comments on his structure.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Yep you are going to get one............ Awwww he is handsome....:wub:
Sorry not qualified on a dogs structure just their cuteness.... Lol..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am not very good with this but these are my thoughts..................


He's so handsome! 


I think he has a nice thin, athletic body, he looks like he would be a great agility dog, his face seems feminine to me though, if I didn't know he was a male I would think that he was a female. His coat looks really nice.


Sorry, like I said, I am not really good at this.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> his face seems feminine to me though, if I didn't know he was a male I would think that he was a female.


I think that sometimes too. I think it's mostly due to his age and general doofiness. Here's a serious picture from around Christmas where his head looks more masculine. (He's focused on a ball)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think he had a masculine head that was in proportion to his body. He still has alot of filling out to do.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> I think that sometimes too. I think it's mostly due to his age and general doofiness. Here's a serious picture from around Christmas where his head looks more masculine. (He's focused on a ball)


His head looks alot more masculine in this picture, I really like his face in this shot.

Again, he sure is handsome.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Darn, first word that comes to mind is handsome! lol

He is a very nice looking dog. He will def fill out quite a bit and look more masculine as he gets older. I just love the photo from Christmas, he looks amazingly wolfy in the picture.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I am partial to those long legged sable dawgs, so I say gorgeous


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Have to say I think his structure is also excellent for agility! And he's got a handsome head!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

maggie same thought came to me, it's why I love those long legged dawgs


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Have to say I think his structure is also excellent for agility! And he's got a handsome head!


We're 3 weeks into our first set of agility classes and he's loving it!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And he can jump! I have the bruises to prove it! :rofl:


----------



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

My granma! What a long tongue you have.  Very nice looking boy.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> well I am partial to those long legged sable dawgs, so I say gorgeous


 
:wub:


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I am not very good with this but these are my thoughts..................
> 
> 
> He's so handsome!
> ...


Yeah I thought he was female too...he's "pretty"


----------

